# Wie zieht man eine Teileverfolgung auf?



## Giggler (19 Dezember 2009)

Hallo,
ich möchte gerne eine Teileverfolgung entwickeln.
Sagen wir mal als Beispiel soll ein Auto gebaut werden. Dazu gehören das Grundauto, 4 Räder, 4 Türen.
Am Anfang erhalte ich die Info, welcher Autotyp gebaut werden soll. Nun gehts los. Die Räder kommen automatisch nach und nach auf ein Transportband, genau wie die Türen und auch das Grundauto. Es geht über drei verschiedene Transportstrecke zu einer Haupteinheit, die das Ganze zusammensetzt.
Natürlich befinden sich auf den Transportstrecken auch schon viele Teile für andere Autotypen, die auch in dieser Haupteinheit zusammengesetzt werden.
Ich habe eigentlich zwei Probleme: 
Wenn ich z.B. 2 Transportbänder hintereinander habe und ein Teil von Band 1 auf Band 2 transportiere, dann würde ich die Teiledaten auf das zweite Band übertragen, sobald der Auslaufsensor von Band 1 wieder frei ist, gut.
Aber...wenn nun auf beiden Bändern ein Teil liegt und aus Zeitgründen transportiere ich nicht erst Band 2 frei und dann das Teil von Band 1 auf 2, sondern beide Bänder laufen gleichzeitig los. Ich kann ja die Teiledaten nicht von 1 auf 2 senden, vielleicht ist 2 ja noch nicht frei. Das müsste ich dann abfragen richtig? Wie macht Ihr sowas?

Nun Problem 2:
Wie kriege ich eine Zuordnung zu den Teilen für einen Autotyp untereinander hin?
Beispielsweise muss eine Autotür vom Band. Jetzt möchte ich, dass die zugehörigen Räder und die anderen Türen und das Grundauto nicht weitertransportiert werden, sondern auch vom Band genommen werden. 

Ist das schwierig zu eher einfach zu verwirklichen in der Praxis?

Vielen Dank.


----------



## Larry Laffer (19 Dezember 2009)

Hallo,
wie du schon richtig geschrieben hast ist das Hauptproblem, zu wissen wann welches Teil auf dem Förderband wo ist. Mit einer Ablaufverfolgung (ganz egal wieviel Mühe du dir damit gibst) wirst du das nie 100%tig sauber hinbekommen. Besser wäre es, wenn du die Teile an signifikanten Positionen erkennen kannst. Hier wäre dann die RFID-Technik eine Möglichkeit - das wie hängt hierbei natürlich stark von deinem Vorhaben ab ...

Gruß
LL


----------



## Blockmove (19 Dezember 2009)

Neben RFID kannst du auch noch:
Barcode
2D-Barcode
OCR
Farbcode
...
in Betracht ziehen.

Wichtig ist, dass du ein stimmiges Gesamtkonzept hast.
Angefangen von der Mechanik, über Logistik,Elektrik bis hin zur IT muss alles zusammen passen.
Diese Aufgaben sind reizvoll, können dich aber auch einige Jahre deines Lebens kosten


----------



## peter(R) (19 Dezember 2009)

Zitat:
Ist das schwierig zu eher einfach zu verwirklichen in der Praxis?

Es ist eher sehr schwierig zu verwirklichen in der Praxis. Es kommt natürlich auch darauf an aus wievielen Teilen das Endprodukt besteht aber eins ist sicher (gemachte Erfahrung) der Teufel steckt im Detail und da kanns gaaanz haarig werden.

peter(R)


----------



## RobiHerb (19 Dezember 2009)

*Fehlstart*

Nehmen wir mal an, das Beispiel der Auto Produktion ist realitätsnah, dann ist das Projekt ein wenig zu komplex, um mal eben zu lösen. 

Hier kommt die klassische IT mit Modellierung, Ablaufdiagrammen, kurz UML zum tragen. Die Tools hierzu kann man bei Rational/IBM für zig Tausende kaufen. (Mal reinsehen kann man per ARGO UML, Freeware und per Suche im Internet leicht zu finden).

Man sucht gleichzeitig nach Pattern, mit denen man das Ganze vergleichen kann, diese Pattern wurden im Buch der "Gang of 4" vorgeschlagen und sind weiter ergänzt worden in den vergangenen Jahren.

Ich vermute aber eher, dass hier das falsche Beispiel gewählt wurde und die Sache einfacher liegt. Auch hier sollte man eine "Modellierung" vornehmen, bevor man die erste Zeile eintippt.

Zwischen dem Stadium, "Das Band kann ich schon laufen lassen" und einem Programm, das industrietauglich eine Produktion steuert ist noch eben ein paar Jahre Entwicklungsaufwand nötig.


----------



## jackjones (23 Dezember 2009)

Wir nutzen dafür einen Materialfluss-Rechner, kurz MFR.
Ich denke das du nicht ohne Barcodes, oder RFID (Auto Ident) auskommst.


----------



## Beren (29 Dezember 2009)

*gelöscht*


----------



## Blockmove (29 Dezember 2009)

Beren schrieb:


> Materialverfolgung: Wir teilen unsere Anlagen in einzelne Sektionen auf. Jede Sektion bekommt einen DB, der die Materialdaten enthält. (Du hättest verschiedene Teilanlagen, da mehrere Förderbänder.)
> An der Antriebswelle der Förderbänder kannst Du Inkrementalgeber installieren. Über die Geber (gefahrener Weg) ermittelst Du, ob das Material sich in die nächste Sektion bewegt hat => Umkopieren der DBs. Bei Materialentnahme DB abnlöschen etc.
> Ist eigentlich ganz simpel.


 
Und was passiert bei manueller Entnahme z.B. im Instandhaltungsfall?


----------



## Beren (29 Dezember 2009)

*gelöscht*


----------



## Hawkster (31 Dezember 2009)

Beren schrieb:


> Die Materialverfolgung lässt sich bei Handendnahme etc. über die Visualisierung "synchronisieren".



Das bedeutet auch wiederrum, das der Bediener dies tun muss, sonst sind ALLE deine Daten nicht mehr Syncron... von daher ist es immernoch am besten (in meinen Augen), an Relevanten Positionen in der Anlage (Relevant bedeutet Wert-Änderung, da wo wirklich eine Bearbeitung stattfindet) einen Scanner oder Ähnliches zu installieren.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Hawkster


----------



## Beren (4 Januar 2010)

*gelöscht*


----------



## Blockmove (4 Januar 2010)

Beren schrieb:


> Natürlich kann man das so lesen. Wir haben bei uns Flachstahl in der Anlage, der im Einlaufbereich zu "Endlosband" zusammengeschweisst wird. Im Auslauf werden die Schweissnähte wieder rausgeschnitten. Da ist eine automatische Erfassung nicht ohne Weiteres möglich.


 
Genau das ist ja eines der Probleme bei der Teileverfolgung.
Die Auswahl der geeigneten Ident-Massnahmen ist schon oft eine Wissenschaft für sich.
Vor knapp 30 Jahren haben wir z.B. Bleche mit "Magnetflecken" codiert. Es waren 4 Spulen im Abstand von ca. 50mm angebracht. Jede konnte einen pos. bzw. einen neg. Magnetfleck setzen. In den Bearbeitungsstationen waren dann Leseköpfe mit Hall-Elementen.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Sinix (4 Januar 2010)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Und was passiert bei manueller Entnahme z.B. im Instandhaltungsfall?



Ich habe schon programmiert, dass auch Teile manuell wieder auf das Band gelegt werden, damit nicht ein teurer Prozess abgebrochen wird. Dazu habe ich im Gegensatz zu *"Beren"* Plätze/Blöcke (UDTs) in einem DB von Platz zu Platz geschoben. Dabei können auch 2 oder mehr Plätze auf einem Band sein. Der Zeitpunkt vom Schieben ist entscheidend. Im Gegensatz zu oben, würde ich immer erst bei Ankunft am neuen Platz den Datensatz schieben. Entscheidend ist auch dass Löschen des Platzes. Soll manuell aufgelegt werden ist es sinnvoll die Datensätze in einen zusätzlichen Zwischenspeicher zu legen, um sie ggf. zurück zu holen. 
Außerdem sollte die Sensorik einen Abgleich mit den Daten ausführen (Erkennung ob was schief gelaufen ist, Material auf einem Platz wo es nicht hingehört, weil ein Sensor am Band defekt ist).

Wie oben schon mehrfach betont ist bei komplexeren Anlagen die Teileverfolgung mit Hilfe von Scannsystemen und einem eigenen Leitrechner besser geeignet.

MfG


----------



## Blockmove (4 Januar 2010)

Mäuseklavier schrieb:


> Dazu habe ich im Gegensatz zu *"Beren"* Plätze/Blöcke (UDTs) in einem DB von Platz zu Platz geschoben. Dabei können auch 2 oder mehr Plätze auf einem Band sein. Der Zeitpunkt vom Schieben ist entscheidend. Im Gegensatz zu oben, würde ich immer erst bei Ankunft am neuen Platz den Datensatz schieben. Entscheidend ist auch dass Löschen des Platzes. Soll manuell aufgelegt werden ist es sinnvoll die Datensätze in einen zusätzlichen Zwischenspeicher zu legen, um sie ggf. zurück zu holen.
> Außerdem sollte die Sensorik einen Abgleich mit den Daten ausführen (Erkennung ob was schief gelaufen ist, Material auf einem Platz wo es nicht hingehört, weil ein Sensor am Band defekt ist).


 
Ich verwende ebenfalls generell UDTs bei der Teileverfolgung. In Verbindung mit dem SFC 20 und SFC 21 lässt sich damit die Teileverfolgung gut in ein Fördertechnik-Programm integrieren.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Beren (4 Januar 2010)

*gelöscht*


----------



## Scrat (28 Januar 2010)

Man kann auch ein MES benutzen. Hier gibt es ein par Anbieter auf dem Markt. So ein System deckt eigentlich fast alles ab.

Gruß Scrat


----------



## Blockmove (28 Januar 2010)

Scrat schrieb:


> Man kann auch ein MES benutzen. Hier gibt es ein par Anbieter auf dem Markt. So ein System deckt eigentlich fast alles ab.
> 
> Gruß Scrat



Ich kann mir aber auch eine Schraube ins Ohr drehen zur Schmerzregulierung 
Spass bei Seite:
Natürlich kannst du ein MES verwenden, allerdings verlagerst du damit nur das Problem der Teileverfolgung von der SPS zum MES. Und je nach System sind die notwendigen Schnittstellen zum MES recht "ekelhaft".

Wenn möglich bevorzugen wir eine Lösung mit beschreibbaren Identsystemen z.B. Siemens Moby oder ähnliches. Am Beginn der Anlage / Linie beschreibst du den Datenträger mit seinen Grunddaten und jede Station kann die notwendigen Informationen lesen und ggf. Bearbeitungsstatus und Qualitätsinfo schreiben.
Kein Schieberegister, keine Datenbank mit Serial-Nr., keine Probleme mit Entnahmen, Abstürzen, Netzausfall, usw.

Gruß
Dieter


----------

